# Frage zum Datumsformat



## NostalgieTape (18. Mai 2022)

Moin moin,

ich muss einen Feiertagskalender in Java programmieren.
Soweit bin ich auch fertig. Mein letztes Problem ist das ich es
einfach nicht hinbekomme, ist das richtige Datumsformat darzustellen.

Mit meiner Lösung wird Jahr-Tag-Monat angezeigt.
Ich möchte es aber in der deutschen Schreibweise darstellen, also Tag-Monat-Jahr.


```
// 1. Weihnachtstag 25.12
        LocalDate date4 = LocalDate.of(jahr , 12, 25);
        System.out.println("1. Weihnachtsfeiertag       : "+ date4);
        System.out.println(LocalDate.of(jahr, 12, 25).getDayOfWeek().getDisplayName(TextStyle.FULL, Locale.GERMAN));
```

Für Hilfe wäre ich wirklich sehr dankbar.

GLG Maio


----------



## yfons123 (18. Mai 2022)

> ```
> DateTimeFormatter formatter = DateTimeFormatter.ofPattern("dd/MM/YYYY");
> System.out.println(formatter.format(date4));
> ```











						LocalDate format() method in Java - GeeksforGeeks
					

A Computer Science portal for geeks. It contains well written, well thought and well explained computer science and programming articles, quizzes and practice/competitive programming/company interview Questions.




					www.geeksforgeeks.org
				




erster link bei der suche...


----------



## Robert Zenz (18. Mai 2022)

DateTimeFormatter ist die Klasse die du suchst, zusammen mit dem korrekten Locale (aber das hast du ja bereits).


----------



## Robert Zenz (18. Mai 2022)

yfons123 hat gesagt.:


> LocalDate format() method in Java - GeeksforGeeks
> 
> 
> A Computer Science portal for geeks. It contains well written, well thought and well explained computer science and programming articles, quizzes and practice/competitive programming/company interview Questions.
> ...


Uff, furchtbare Beispiele auf der Seite...


----------



## yfons123 (18. Mai 2022)

Robert Zenz hat gesagt.:


> Uff, furchtbare Beispiele auf der Seite...








						local date format at DuckDuckGo
					

DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




					duckduckgo.com
				




da hat duckduckgo schuld dafür kann ich nix


----------



## Robert Zenz (18. Mai 2022)

yfons123 hat gesagt.:


> da hat duckduckgo schuld dafür kann ich nix


Was ist denn das fuer eine dumme Aussage? Du hast doch den Link gepostet, oder willst du mir jetzt sagen du hast wirklich nur den Link kopiert und kein einziges mal hinein geschaut was da drinnen steht?


----------



## yfons123 (18. Mai 2022)

nö hab ich nicht , hab ich auch gesagt


> erster link bei der suche...


----------



## Robert Zenz (18. Mai 2022)

yfons123 hat gesagt.:


> nö hab ich nicht , hab ich auch gesagt


Dann musst du dir aber auch Kritik daran gefallen lassen.


----------



## yfons123 (18. Mai 2022)

die erste website anzuklicken und etwas raus zu kopieren hätte der TE auch schaffen könne ohne meine hilfe, hätte auch den zweiten link nehmen können


----------



## KonradN (18. Mai 2022)

Wenn man schon die Zeit aufwendet, zu antworten, dann kann man auch etwas mehr Zeit investieren, um die Antwort möglichst hilfreich zu gestalten. Wenn man also nach einer Webseite schaut, die etwas erklärt, dann kann man da kurz drauf schauen um zu schauen, ob der Link geeignet ist. Das wäre bestimmt auch deutlich weniger Zeitaufwändig als die Diskussion im Anschluss darüber ...


----------



## Oneixee5 (18. Mai 2022)

Ich habe mir folgende Syntax angewöhnt:

```
String s = String.format("today: %1$td.%1$tm.%1$tY", LocalDate.now());
System.out.println(s);
```
In der Hoffnung, das die JVM das intern so effizient wie möglich umsetzt und etwas GC gespart wird.


----------

